

Hidden device distorts news on wireless networks (with technical details) - szx
http://hackaday.com/2011/05/29/hidden-device-distorts-news-on-wireless-networks-brews-beer-is-time-machine/

======
JonnieCache
I'm enjoying one of the comments on HaD, along the lines of "Let's configure
it to tell the truth."

That's probably the most disruptive way you could use the thing.

Also, cross-injecting articles from sources of opposing bias could be a winner
as well.

EDIT: Direct link to (very elaborate) build guide:
<http://newstweek.com/howto>

------
mikeknoop
Can anyone comment on the legality of packet manipulation? What if you own the
source providing the internet connection?

~~~
itcmcgrath
IANAL, but:

Look up the "California Internet Trespass Law" for a start.

Among other things, anyone tampering with data on a network faces a criminal
conviction.

Also, check out point from the state of Arizona:
<http://www.azleg.state.az.us/ars/13/02316.htm>

"Accessing, altering, damaging or destroying any computer, computer system or
network, or any part of a computer, computer system or network, with the
intent to devise or execute any scheme or artifice to defraud or deceive, or
to control property or services by means of false or fraudulent pretenses,
representations or promises."

I think it would be safe to say this would be considered illegal in many
places for a multitude of reasons.

------
andrest
No mention of encrypted networks, so I'm assuming it only works on open, non-
password protected network?

~~~
szx
link to previous discussion on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2080963>

one of the commenters claimed it would work (though they thought the whole
thing was a joke at the time)

------
tocomment
I'd like to have it replace the word "piracy" in articles with "copyright
infringement". I think that would lead to a more balanced discussion.

Can you guys think of other words like that?

~~~
spicyj
Somali copyright infringers?

~~~
randallsquared
The fact that we now have actual pirates in the news from month to month
alongside copyright infringers does raise the stakes for those who want to
stop calling infringement "piracy".

I think the far worse Orwellization is using "theft" for copyright
infringement.

------
bhousel
Love this idea. I actually had a similar idea a few months ago, but was
planning to implement it as an email and web proxy that could be
surreptitiously installed on someone's computer.

Rather than news sites, my proxy would tone down political vitriol and
jingoism. I want to have it ready in time for the 2012 election season.

